# ortografía de apellidos



## vbergen

Desde el colegio me enseñaron que el apellido Ortíz se escribe con tilde en la i, pero por normas gramaticales no se supone que tenga tilde. En documentos familiares que he visto de una familia Ortíz, el apellido siempre lleva tilde. ¿ A caso los apellidos son como los nombres que se pueden escribir como al padre se le ocurrió registrar en una notaría a su hijo? Como hay Bibiana, Viviana, Biviana, Vibiana, Elena, Helena, Usmail, Usnavy, Maicol, Piter...etc., ¿a caso los apellidos siguen una suerte de tradición con la ortogafía que a alguien se le ocurrió?


----------



## xOoeL

Yo siempre lo he escrito sin acento...
Esa tilde es superflua, pues no se corresponde con las normas.  Otra cosa sería que quisieras decir Órtiz.  Ahí sí necesitarías tilde y serías libre de hacerlo.  El problema es que uno puede poner a sus hijos el nombre que quiera pero no el apellido  (creo), que va heredado.



			
				DPD said:
			
		

> El uso de la tilde se atiene a una serie de reglas que se detallan a continuación y que afectan a todas las palabras españolas, incluidos los nombres propios


----------



## aleCcowaN

Como dice xOoeL, la forma correcta es Ortiz. Sin embargo, este nombre tan antiguo y prestigiado tiene variaciones en toda la Península: Ortí, Ortís, Ortiza, etc.

Se puede suponer que no sería extraño que hubiera alguna variación que incluyera la tilde en alguna época y región, y que por tradición, y luego por ley, hubiera permanecido invariable. En la Argentina hay una enorme cantidad de personas de apellido Peres y no todos tienen origen portugués. Del mismo modo que comentó xOoeL, su apellido no puede cambiar, salvo decisión judicial, porque alguien diga "en realidad el apellido es Pérez pero resulta que hace 250 años a alguien se le ocurrió escribirlo mal y ahora quiero corregir ese error". No sé si esa rigidez se extiende a tildes, guiones y abreviaturas, pero puedo decir por experiencia familiar que alguien se quiso aprovechar de que uno de mis tíos de nombre Carlos Luis G. figuraba en la declaratoria de herederos de su padre como Carlos G., y eso se tradujo en una fuerte pérdida económica para la familia y grandes beneficios para el "legalista" que manifestó su duda sobre la perfección de los títulos. Ante estas situaciones potenciales, si tu apellido es Ortíz, más vale conservarlo Ortíz.


----------



## vbergen

Muchas gracias *aleCcowaN*, entonces quedará en Ortíz ^_^"


----------



## Jellby

El DPD dice, entre otras muchas cosas: "El uso de la tilde se atiene a una serie de reglas que se detallan a continuación y que afectan a todas las palabras españolas, *incluidos los nombres propios*." (No me había dado cuenta de que ya lo había mencionado Xooel, pero no está de más recordarlo).

Puede ser que en distintas épocas "Ortíz" haya sido una manera normal de escribir el apellido, hoy en día los normas dicen que debe ser "Ortiz". Esto no cambia el apellido, que seguirá siendo el mismo (o así deberían reconocerse legalmente). Otra cosa distinta sería "Ortí", "Ortís", "Hortiz"... que sí se mantendrían con su ortografía particular, pero la tilde debe ponerse o no ponerse donde proceda.

Efectivamente, uno puede ponerle a su hijo el nombre de pila que mejor le parezca (con algunas salvedades, según la legislación local), pero según el DPD, "Juan", "Júan", "Huan", "Erjuán"... son todos correctos, mientras que "Juán" sería incorrecto y no debería ser un nombre "posible".


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Como muy bien puedes ver me llamo José Fernández Ortiz, ... sin tilde

Espero te sirva

PD: Ten en cuenta que la ortografía de los apellidos y la de los nombres ya no es la que era en otra época. Además ten en cuenta las posibles derivaciones que puedan tener dadas por franceses, portugueses e incluso latinos.


----------



## chicaswing

los nombres y los apellidos por desgracia los padres los ponen como les da la gana además de que las personas que inscriben (a veces) no tienen idea ni de que escriben, y es una pena porque en muchas ocasiones  no escriben los nombres ni siquiera como los padres quieren. 
yo te consejo que siempre te fijes como se escribe el nombre o el apellido o que le preguntes a la persona que lo lleva.
mira mi nombre Joanna, lo hay Johanna, Joana, Johana, Yoanna, Yohana, Yoana, y ni te cuento los otros que he leido.


----------



## anuneo

Bueno en México o Méjico se ve que cambian la J por la X.
Mejia  =  Mexia
Javier = Xavier
Etc....

No esta mal desde que en los papeles legales este escrito así.


----------



## vbergen

¡muchas gracias a todos! ^_^


----------



## MOMO2

Tengo una duda a propósito del nombre y/o apellido "CRISTOBAL". 
Yo recuerdo que se pronuncia de manera que debería escribirse Cristóbal.
En un perdiódico on-line (20minutos.es) hay artículos de una sexóloga que se llama Pilar Cristobal. 
¿Recuerdo mal o es que existen las dos formas? 

Luego, yo recuerdo que el el nombre GERONIMO se pronuncia de manera que debería escribirse Gerónimo, pero he comprado unos libros para niños de un personaje que se llama GERONIMO Stilton.
En los libros el nombre aparece sin acento. La duda es la misma que para Cristóbal (lo escribo como me suena)

Gracias y feliz 2009

Momo


----------



## Jellby

No me consta (no he oído nunca) que alguien pronuncie "Cristo*bal*", ya sea nombre o apellido. Si ves escrito "Cristobal", sin acento, caben tres posibilidades:

a) Se pronuncia "Cristo*bal*" y es correcto.

b) Se pronuncia "Cris*to*bal" y debería escribirse con acento.

c) Está escrito en otro idioma con reglas distintas al español (quizá catalan o gallego), y a saber cómo se pronuncia.


----------



## jsanmartin

anuneo said:


> Bueno en México o Méjico se ve que cambian la J por la X.
> Mejia = Mexia
> Javier = Xavier
> Etc....
> 
> No esta mal desde que en los papeles legales este escrito así.


 
Hace unos 500 años el sonido de la 'X' española era igual que el sonido contemporáneo de la 'J'


----------



## Polizón

Y es que ya se dijo, hay varios factores que influyen en los nombres propios (de pila o apellidos), desde la antigüedad de los mismos, hasta la forma cómo se pronuncian en algún país. Y en el medio un sinfín de aspectos más.
En el Perú se dice *Ós*car, pero en Argentina dicen Os*car. *Hay para todos los gustos
Saludos y feliz año 2009.
Polizón


----------



## Xiroi

anuneo said:


> Bueno en México o Méjico se ve que cambian la J por la X.
> Mejia = Mexia
> Javier = Xavier
> Etc....
> 
> No esta mal desde que en los papeles legales este escrito así.


Eso no es que lo cambien en México. Mexía es la grafía antigua de Mejía. Xavier es el nombre original en vasco. En castellano es con J en la actualidad (como todas las palabras actuales con J que hace algunos siglos se escribían con X). Es el ejemplo de marcas comercials como los dulces navideños Doña Ximena (Jimena) o el vino Pedro Ximénez (Jiménez). En algunos apellidos sencillamente se ha mantendio la grafía antigua.

Por cierto, en catalán también se escribe Xavier, pero ni en vasco ni en catalán se pronuncia con J.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> Como muy bien puedes ver me llamo José Fernández Ortiz, ... sin tilde
> 
> Espero te sirva
> 
> PD: Ten en cuenta que la ortografía de los apellidos y la de los nombres ya no es la que era en otra época. Además ten en cuenta las posibles derivaciones que puedan tener dadas por franceses, portugueses e incluso latinos.


 
Pasa algo parecido con nuestro apellido (también) soy Fernández, y como  veras siempre me enseñaron a escribirlo con tilde en la a, aunque mi cedula de identidad no incluye dicho acento (creo que ninguna cedula chilena lo posee)


----------



## Alma Shofner

Cabeza tuna said:


> Pasa algo parecido con nuestro apellido (también) soy Fernández, y como veras siempre me enseñaron a escribirlo con tilde en la a, aunque mi cedula de identidad no incluye dicho acento (creo que ninguna cedula chilena lo posee)


 Cabeza tuna, mencionaste algo muy interesante y desconocido para mí. En México no tenemos una "cédula de identidad", es más, no sé a qué te refieres con ella. Lo que tenemos es credencial de elector, licencia de manejo... mmmmm,  debe de haber algo más para las personas que no poseen estas dos credenciales y necesitan una manera oficial de identificarse. Lo desconozco. En fin, en las formas de identificación oficiales, (+ pasaporte, credenciales de escuela, de la senectud...) si ponen los acentos.
Quizá interpreté mal tu aportación. ¿Te refieres específicamente al acento en el apellido Fernández o a todos los acentos? Porque si es una forma oficial de identificación, en mi opinión, debería respetar la ortografía/grafía/forma en que se escribe o que se registró.
Saludosy feliz año 2009.


----------



## Naticruz

vbergen said:


> Muchas gracias *aleCcowaN*, entonces quedará en Ortíz ^_^"


Te doy el ejemplo de un de mis apellidos. Actualmente en Portugal el apellido *Brás* se escribe con tilde y termina en la «s». (No recuerdo desde cuándo).

Cuando nací fui registrada con el apellido *Braz*, forma correcta en aquel entonces, y así sigo, hasta hoy, en todos mis registros y firmas.

Curioso notar que cuando tengo que decir mi nombre para que aparezca en cualquier registro, lo hago haciendo sobresalir que debe ser escrito con la zeta y sin la tilde.

Mejores saludos


----------



## MOMO2

Jellby said:


> No me consta (no he oído nunca) que alguien pronuncie "Cristo*bal*", ya sea nombre o apellido. Si ves escrito "Cristobal", sin acento, caben tres posibilidades:
> 
> a) Se pronuncia "Cristo*bal*" y es correcto.
> 
> b) Se pronuncia "Cris*to*bal" y debería escribirse con acento.
> 
> c) Está escrito en otro idioma con reglas distintas al español (quizá catalan o gallego), y a saber cómo se pronuncia.


 
Gracias! No se me había ocurrido que pudiera ser catalán o gallego. 
Momo2


----------



## MOMO2

Cabeza tuna said:


> Pasa algo parecido con nuestro apellido (también) soy Fernández, y como veras siempre me enseñaron a escribirlo con tilde en la a, aunque mi cedula de identidad no incluye dicho acento (creo que ninguna cedula chilena lo posee)


 
Hola también me llamo Fernández. Cuando escribo a España o a hispanohablantes siempre pongo la tilde pero en mis documentos italianos no hay. Simplemente porque las reglas de acentuación en italiano son diferentes y les da igual que me llame Fernández o Fernandez.

Pero me choca que en países de habla hispana no pongan las tildes que corresponden en las cédulas de identidad/documentos nacionales de identidad.

Hasta pronto.
Momo2


----------



## Mangato

Efectivamente, los apellidos viajan y al inscribirlos en cada país se suele hacer con la grafía propia que corresponda. Luego regresan y ya tenemos marcada la diferencia. Recuerdo a un compañero de colegio que se llamaba apellidaba *Garcia* sin acento, y "exigía" que se pronunciase la palabra llana; al parecer era un apellido con pedigrí. Causa perdida. Al final lo que consiguió fue que le llamasemos Garfio en honor al Capitán


----------



## Vampiro

Cabeza tuna said:


> Pasa algo parecido con nuestro apellido (también) soy Fernández, y como veras siempre me enseñaron a escribirlo con tilde en la a, aunque mi cedula de identidad no incluye dicho acento (*creo que ninguna cedula chilena lo posee*)


Error.
Mi apellido tiene acento y en la cédula de identidad aparece, y eso a pesar de que los nombres y apellidos vienen con letra tipo imprenta y mayúscula (motivo por el cual muchas publicaciones suelen obviarlos)
Los nombres y apellidos deben escribirse tal y como aparecen en los documentos de identidad de cada país, y en las partidas o actas de nacimiento.
Las reglas ortográficas hay que pasárselas por buena parte en este caso.
De lo contrario trámites como sucesiones, adopciones, herencias, títulos profesionales, compras de bienes raíces, etc etc etc pueden complicarse hasta el infinito.
Si alguien prefiere respetar las reglas de la RAE, allá él/ella, pero que después se consiga un abogado con la RAE para arreglar el entuerto.
Saludos.
_

Bonus track: El apellido Fernandez (sin acento) viene de Francia, y debe pronunciarse Fernan*dez* 
_


----------



## Polizón

Vampiro said:


> Las reglas ortográficas hay que pasárselas por buena parte en este caso.
> De lo contrario trámites como sucesiones, adopciones, herencias, títulos profesionales, compras de bienes raíces, etc etc etc pueden complicarse hasta el infinito.
> Si alguien prefiere respetar las reglas de la RAE, allá él/ella, pero que después se consiga un abogado con la RAE para arreglar el entuerto.


 
Muy cierto. Cuando trabajé en una notaría, esto generaba muchos dolores de cabeza.



			
				 Mangato said:
			
		

> Efectivamente, los apellidos viajan y al inscribirlos en cada país se suele hacer con la grafía propia que corresponda. Luego regresan y ya tenemos marcada la diferencia.


 
Muy cierto también. Incluso me atrevería a decir que apellidos como Perea, derivaron de Pérez. La _z _bien pudo confundirse con la _a_, si quien escribió no lo hizo claramente. Y en un teclado la _a_ está sobre la _z_.
Es una teoría, claro. No quiero a herir suceptibilidades.

Las reglas sobre los apellidos varían segun las culturas. Al castellanizarlas suelen variar. Los apellidos rusos que terminan en ...ov en las mujeres se aplica ...ova. Pero en la cultura hispanoamericana, los apellidos pasan del padre a los hijos, indistintamente si son varones o mujeres. Muchos apellidos de la ex Yugoslavia terminados en ...ic, al registrarse en el Perú lo hicieron con ...ich. 
De igual manera los chinos cuyo apellido nos sonaba "Li" se registraron así. Imagino que son parientes del gran Bruce Lee. Suena igual, pero varía de acuerdo a la fonía de cada idioma.

Saludos.


----------



## Xiroi

Polizón said:


> Incluso me atrevería a decir que apellidos como Perea, derivaron de Pérez. La _z _bien pudo confundirse con la _a_, si quien escribió no lo hizo claramente. Y en un teclado la _a_ está sobre la _z_.


Mucho me temo que el apellido Perea existe desde bastante antes de que existieran los teclados (con una z junto a la a o con la configuración que sea). Un poquito de seriedad, por favor que luego viene un pobre estudiante de Ucrania lee eso y se lo cree.


----------



## Jellby

Xiroi said:


> Mucho me temo que el apellido Perea existe desde bastante antes de que existieran los teclados (con una z junto a la a o con la configuración que sea). Un poquito de seriedad, por favor que luego viene un pobre estudiante de Ucrania lee eso y se lo cree.



No obstante sí es cierto que hay nombres que proceden de algún error de transcripción, como "Albuquerque" (le falta la "r" de "Alburquerque") y conozco alguna confusión entre "Alonso"/"Alfonso" y "Galán"/"Galván"...


----------



## Polizón

Xiroi said:


> Mucho me temo que el apellido Perea existe desde bastante antes de que existieran los teclados (con una z junto a la a o con la configuración que sea). Un poquito de seriedad, por favor que luego viene un pobre estudiante de Ucrania lee eso y se lo cree.


 
No pretendo ser gracioso. Dije claramente que era una teoría. Sin embargo, la forma de escribir hace tan solo un siglo era tan "elaborada" que las letras se confundían unas con otras. Basta darse una vuelta por los Registros Públicos o leer un manuscrito de hace cien años y verás que casi casi escribían con letra gótica. Muchas personas pudieron ver mutados sus apellidos por confusiones como esa. Tuve una compañera de colegio que se apellidaba Injante. No sé si el apellido es "original" o derivó de Infante.
La ortografía de los apellidos varía con los años por hechos, a veces anecdóticos, como los que cité en mi intervención previa.
Saludos.


----------



## Xiroi

Jellby said:


> No obstante sí es cierto que hay nombres que proceden de algún error de transcripción, como "Albuquerque" (le falta la "r" de "Alburquerque") y conozco alguna confusión entre "Alonso"/"Alfonso" y "Galán"/"Galván"...


En tus últimos ejemplos hablamos de confusiones entre dos apellidos diferentes, no de la creación de uno nuevo a partir del antiguo en tiempos recientes.



Polizón said:


> No pretendo ser gracioso. Dije claramente que era una teoría. Sin embargo, la forma de escribir hace tan solo un siglo era tan "elaborada" que las letras se confundían unas con otras. Basta darse una vuelta por los Registros Públicos o leer un manuscrito de hace cien años y verás que casi casi escribían con letra gótica. Muchas personas pudieron ver mutados sus apellidos por confusiones como esa. Tuve una compañera de colegio que se apellidaba Injante. No sé si el apellido es "original" o derivó de Infante.
> La ortografía de los apellidos varía con los años por hechos, a veces anecdóticos, como los que cité en mi intervención previa.
> Saludos.


 
Sin duda ha habido cambios a lo largo de la historia. Sin ir más lejos, la familia de una amiga mía tiene un apellido único ya que en el siglo XVIII se instaló a España un antepasado suyo francés, se castellanizó la grafía de su apellido por algún motivo (cosa que no sucedió con los apellidos irlandeses de los refugiados tras la invasión de Inglaterra, por ejemplo) y sólo la familia de mi amiga tiene ese apellido único.

Sin embargo lanzar alegremente la teoría de que un apelllido con historia puede haber surgido porque a alguien se le fue el dedo en el teclado no parece estar muy contrastado teniendo en cuenta que estamos en un foro de idiomas. En cuanto a confundir al a con la z gótica... no sé qué decirte, no me da esa sensación.

Para los que les interese, este artículo de la wiki enlazado en otro hilo de WR trata de la formación de patronímicos. No quiero decir con esto que la Wiki sea el máximo referente en la materia pero al menos este artículo parece estar bien escrito http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patron%C3%ADmico


----------



## 0scar

MOMO2 said:


> .
> 
> Pero me choca que en países de habla hispana no pongan las tildes que corresponden en las cédulas de identidad/documentos nacionales de identidad.
> 
> Momo2


 
Quizás fuese por razones técnicas. Si escribian en máquina de escribir y todo en mayúsculas no quedaba bien ponerle las tildes. Ni los diarios ponian las tildes en las mayúsculas de los titulares.


----------



## Jellby

Xiroi said:


> En tus últimos ejemplos hablamos de confusiones entre dos apellidos diferentes, no de la creación de uno nuevo a partir del antiguo en tiempos recientes.



Bueno, cuando hablaba de confusión me refería a que el hijo fue inscrito con un apellido distinto (pero parecido) al de sus padres. Bien podría haber servido para crear uno nuevo.


----------



## Vampiro

0scar said:


> Quizás fuese por razones técnicas. Si escribian en máquina de escribir y todo en mayúsculas no quedaba bien ponerle las tildes. Ni los diarios ponian las tildes en las mayúsculas de los titulares.


No se hacía así "porque no quedara bien", sino por razones exclusivamente técnicas.  Las máquinas utilizadas años atrás no poseían la tipografía adecuada.
El uso de las mayúsculas sin acento llegó a masificarse tanto que aún hoy hay gente que está convencida de que es una regla ortográfica.
Pero los acentos deben ponerse, y con la tecnología actual es imperdonable no hacerlo (con mayor razón si se trata de un documento)
Saludos.
_


----------



## Xiroi

Vampiro said:


> No se hacía así "porque no quedara bien", sino por razones exclusivamente técnicas. Las máquinas utilizadas años atrás no poseían la tipografía adecuada.


Creo que con no quedaba bien se refería a que si ponías un acento con una mayúscula quedaban montados los caracteres y no quedaba claramente visible la tilde. Quedaba mal en el sentido de que no se podía leer bien. Además de horroroso estéticamente.


----------



## Mangato

Jellby said:


> Bueno, cuando hablaba de confusión me refería a que el hijo fue inscrito con un apellido distinto (pero parecido) al de sus padres. Bien podría haber servido para crear uno nuevo.


Eso que dices no es una teoría. Está perfectamente constatado.
A Galicia, al crearse el Registro Civil allá por el último tercio del siglo XIX, se desplazaron a localidades del medio rural, flamantes Oficiales de Registro, desconocedores en muchos casos del idioma autóctono. Algunos, inscribieron con errores fonéticos u ortográficos, los apellidos que el cabeza de familia les dictaba, otros incluso, prepotentes, tradujeron según su criterio el apellido al catellano. El analfabetismo de la persona que inscribía al recién nacido, actuaba como colaborador involuntario.

He podido comprobar personalmente, con motivo de una pesquisa para obtener nacionalidad como el apellido Souto se convertía en Soto, al cotejar Libro de bautismo con Libro de Registro de Nacidos.

Y supongo que este caso no sería excepcional.

Saludos,

MG


----------



## Vampiro

Xiroi said:


> Creo que con no quedaba bien se refería a que si ponías un acento con una mayúscula quedaban montados los caracteres y no quedaba claramente visible la tilde. Quedaba mal en el sentido de que no se podía leer bien. Además de horroroso estéticamente.



No entendí tu aclaración.

Respecto de lo que dice Mangato es verdad, y ha sucedido y seguirá sucediendo mientras haya funcionarios displicentes o derechamente ignorantes.
Es más frecuente con apellidos extranjeros, pero sucede con cualquier apellido, y si la persona no revisa bien los documentos puede suceder que un señor Pérez, se vaya a casa con un hijo de apellido Peres, o que alguien de apellido Vergara termine comprando una propiedad a nombre de una persona de apellido Bergara (quisiera ver cómo la vende después)
Saludos.
_


----------



## piraña utria

Mangato said:


> Eso que dices no es una teoría. Está perfectamente constatado.
> A Galicia, al crearse el Registro Civil allá por el último tercio del siglo XIX, se desplazaron a localidades del medio rural, flamantes Oficiales de Registro, desconocedores en muchos casos del idioma autóctono. Algunos, inscribieron con errores fonéticos u ortográficos, los apellidos que el cabeza de familia les dictaba, otros incluso, prepotentes, tradujeron según su criterio el apellido al catellano. El analfabetismo de la persona que inscribía al recién nacido, actuaba como colaborador involuntario.
> 
> He podido comprobar personalmente, con motivo de una pesquisa para obtener nacionalidad como el apellido Souto se convertía en Soto, al cotejar Libro de bautismo con Libro de Registro de Nacidos.
> 
> Y supongo que este caso no sería excepcional.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> MG


 
Completamente de acuerdo con tu tesis Manga, que entiendo es la de Jellby y Polizón.

En tierras americanas (tengo dos casos documentados a la mano, el de una vecina cubana y el mío propio), acontecen o acontecieron fenómenos similares por cuenta, bien del bajo nivel cultural, bien por el inicialmente poco ortodoxo sistema de registro civil.

A la amiga cubana, le sentaron en el registro civil de nacimiento como apellido paterno "Carbajal" (debiendo ser Carvajal), porque los papás, y aparentemente el funcionario de turno que además es de los tiempos del actual sistema político, eran guajiros sin ningún grado de educación y a su vez sin sus propios documentos para identificarse.

A mi bisabuelo materno, bretón y de quien mi mamá debería tener su segundo apellido, le cambió el sacerdote al registrar su matrimonio su apellido de "Le Dizes" a "Dizzett", hace poco más de 100 años, desencadenando el cambio del mismo en todas las generaciones posteriores.

Hay un hilo de hace unos seis meses sobre apellidos argentinos de origen no castellano en el que los colegas de aquellos lares explicaron la ocurrencia de un fenómeno similar, por cuenta de los funcionarios de inmigración que colocaban, en su momento, algunos apellidos de los recién llegados como "les sonara". Me corrijen por favor AlecCowaN y los demás si he colocado lo esencial sobre el particular.

Saludos cordiales,

PS: Nos cruzamos Vampi; creo que estamos sincronizados.


----------



## 0scar

Vampiro said:


> "El uso de las mayúsculas sin acento llegó a masificarse tanto que aún hoy hay gente que está convencida de que es una regla ortográfica.
> 
> Saludos.
> _


 
No hace mucho que la RAE cambió la regla que permtía no acentuar las mayúsculas. No era obligatorio ponerle tilde


----------



## Xiroi

Vampiro said:


> No entendí tu aclaración._


Pues qué le vamos a hacer.


Mangato said:


> Eso que dices no es una teoría. Está perfectamente constatado.
> A Galicia, al crearse el Registro Civil allá por el último tercio del siglo XIX, se desplazaron a localidades del medio rural, flamantes Oficiales de Registro, desconocedores en muchos casos del idioma autóctono. Algunos, inscribieron con errores fonéticos u ortográficos, los apellidos que el cabeza de familia les dictaba, otros incluso, prepotentes, tradujeron según su criterio el apellido al catellano. El analfabetismo de la persona que inscribía al recién nacido, actuaba como colaborador involuntario.
> 
> He podido comprobar personalmente, con motivo de una pesquisa para obtener nacionalidad como el apellido Souto se convertía en Soto, al cotejar Libro de bautismo con Libro de Registro de Nacidos.
> 
> Y supongo que este caso no sería excepcional.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> MG


Nadie niega eso. Confusiones se dan incluso en épocas informatizadas. Una amiga mía llamada Gina se convirtió en Guina en Francia cuando se fue a vivir allí porque al funcionario de turno se le fue el dedo. Le llevó un montón de tiempo poder corregirlo.

A lo que yo me refería, y creo que es bastante evidente que mis palabras no van más allá de lo que he dicho, es que afirmar que el apellido Perea *surgió* a partir de Pérez porque la z está junto a al a en el teclado (como si Perea fuera un apellido nuevo) o porque se confundió alguien con letras góticas que se parecían sin aportar un sólo dato es una afirmación demasiado rotunda y gratuita cuyo fin no consigo encajar en este foro pues no está respaldada por ningún dato más allá de la suposición del autor basada en Dios sabrá qué. Si ahora esto va a ser un foro de especulación y ciencia ficción, pues nada, que me avisen antes y me inventaré unas cuantas etimologías divertidísimas.


----------



## romarsan

Hola.

El tema de acentuación de las mayúsculas ya ha sido tratado en este foro anteriormente. Las mayúsculas se acentúan

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

0scar said:


> No hace mucho que la RAE cambió la regla que permtía no acentuar las mayúsculas. No era obligatorio ponerle tilde


Eso es falso, casi un mito urbano.
La RAE nunca ha dictado una norma que exima a las mayúsculas de llevar tilde.
Te recomiendo ver este artículo, o consultar directamente a RAE si lo prefieres.
Saludos.
_


Hola, Ro, nos cruzamos...

.


----------



## Polizón

Xiroi said:


> afirmar que el apellido Perea *surgió* a partir de Pérez porque la z está junto a al a en el teclado (como si Perea fuera un apellido nuevo) o porque se confundió alguien con letras góticas que se parecían sin aportar un sólo dato es una afirmación demasiado rotunda y gratuita cuyo fin no consigo encajar en este foro pues no está respaldada por ningún dato más allá de la suposición del autor basada en Dios sabrá qué. Si ahora esto va a ser un foro de especulación y ciencia ficción, pues nada, que me avisen antes y me inventaré unas cuantas etimologías divertidísimas.


 
De acuerdo, me rectifico. Perea y Pérez tienen orígenes distintos y muuuuy antiguos. Pero nunca hice una "afirmación demasiado rotunda". Dejé constancia que era una solamente una teoría mía. Aunque no me sorprendería que un Pérez pueda terminar con un hijo Perea o Peres por un error tipográfico del registrador. Y si no se corrige el error de inmediato, entonces puede perdurar.

Saludos.


----------



## Xiroi

Polizón said:


> De acuerdo, me rectifico. Perea y Pérez tienen orígenes distintos y muuuuy antiguos. Pero nunca hice una "afirmación demasiado rotunda". Dejé constancia que era una solamente una teoría mía. Aunque no me sorprendería que un Pérez pueda terminar con un hijo Perea o Peres por un error tipográfico del registrador. Y si no se corrige el error de inmediato, entonces puede perdurar.
> 
> Saludos.


Que Pérez y Perea tengan orígenes distintos, no me atreveré yo a afirmarlo sin más, ni lo sé ni estoy por la labor de investigarlo ahora mismo. Que ambos son antiguos, sin duda. Que alguien pueda acabar con un apellido cambiado por obra y gracia de un funcionario torpe, está fuera de toda duda. Y hasta que a un Pereda le quite la d un funcionario sin desayunar. La princesa Letizia se llama así por una historia parecida entre documentos oficiales italianos y españoles, etc. Por supuesto eso no significa que Letizia se haya inventado a partir de ella.


----------



## bb008

Vampiro said:


> No entendí tu aclaración.
> 
> Respecto de lo que dice Mangato es verdad, y ha sucedido y seguirá sucediendo mientras haya funcionarios displicentes o derechamente ignorantes.
> Es más frecuente con apellidos extranjeros, pero sucede con cualquier apellido, y si la persona no revisa bien los documentos puede suceder que un señor Pérez, se vaya a casa con un hijo de apellido Peres, o que alguien de apellido Vergara termine comprando una propiedad a nombre de una persona de apellido Bergara (quisiera ver cómo la vende después)
> Saludos.
> _


 

Es totalmente cierto, mi mejor amiga su familia es de nombre Yánez y tiene una hermana mayor que al registrarla a ella primero por supuesto, le colocaron Yánes y son hermanas del mismo padre y la misma madre y tienen apellidos diferentes. Y eso sucedió por que el funcionario que la registró hace 39 años, no escuchó bien, o se confundió o la máquina tenía mala la tecla z y quién sabe que fue lo que paso.
 
Saludos.-


----------



## Vampiro

O sea, resumiendo:
Los Pérez y los Perea son de origen posiblemente tecladístico y/o gotístico.  Pero queda abierta la posibilidad de que pertenezcan a diferentes linajes de alcurnias semejantes.
La princesa Letizia con “z” viene a ser víctima de los funcionarios que leyeron realmente mal el real pasaporte.
Juan Vergara se compró una casa a nombre de Juan Bergara, y ahora su alter ego no le permite vender la propiedad.
La familia Yánez tiene una hija de apellido Yánes que tarde o temprano se quedará sin herencia y no le quedará más remedio que ir a llorar a la iglesia.
Las mayúsculas llevan tilde porque nunca nadie dijo que no debían llevarlo.  Nótese la aclaración hecha por la benemérita RAE, que no es menor.
Las cédulas de identidad chilenas incluyen los acentos, pese a que hay quienes piensan que no (cuidado, pelao, asegúrate de que tu apellido esté bien escrito)
Vito Corleone no se llamaba Corleone, y el dueño del restaurante chino que hay cerca de mi casa no era originalmente Ling Fon, pero así le sonó al que recibió con los brazos abiertos a su bisabuelo como esclavo en las salitreras.
Uffff… qué lío ¿no?
Hasta mañana.
_


----------



## Pinairun

bb008 said:


> Es totalmente cierto, mi mejor amiga su familia es de nombre Yánez y tiene una hermana mayor que al registrarla a ella primero por supuesto, le colocaron Yánes y son hermanas del mismo padre y la misma madre y tienen apellidos diferentes. Y eso sucedió por que el funcionario que la registró hace 39 años, no escuchó bien, o se confundió o la máquina tenía mala la tecla z y quién sabe que fue lo que paso.
> 
> Saludos.-


 

Un caso real, para mí incompensible en los tiempos que corren.

Dos hermanas de padre y de madre. 
Tienen un apellido compuesto: Sáenz de..., como su padre.
Cuando la mayor tiene 65 años y la menor 63, muere el padre.
Van a ejecutar el testamento, deben aportar la documentación que las identifica y descubren que una se llama Sáenz de... y la otra Sanz de..., según el Registro Civil.
No les cuento la de papeles que han tenido que aportar para regularizar su situación y conseguir, casi a suertes, quedarse al final, las dos, con Sanz de..., que por lo visto era el apellido de su abuelo.

Saludos


----------



## Polizón

Pinairun said:


> Un caso real, para mí incompensible en los tiempos que corren.
> 
> Dos hermanas de padre y de madre.
> Tienen un apellido compuesto: Sáenz de..., como su padre.
> Cuando la mayor tiene 65 años y la menor 63, muere el padre.
> Van a ejecutar el testamento, deben aportar la documentación que las identifica y descubren que una se llama Sáenz de... y la otra Sanz de..., según el Registro Civil.
> No les cuento la de papeles que han tenido que aportar para regularizar su situación y conseguir, casi a suertes, quedarse al final, las dos, con Sanz de..., que por lo visto era el apellido de su abuelo.
> 
> Saludos


 
Nooooo, pero si a mí también me cambiaron el nombre: Hay algunos que me llaman Polizonte
Saludos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Parece haber una extensa anarquía en los nombres y apellidos que, de un origen concreto han evolucionado hasta tener mútiples variantes.
Una muy generalizada ignora la etimología. 
Así, Gerónimo debería ser Jerónimo, y Gimeno o Giménez deberían ser Jimeno o Jiménez. Elena debería ser Helena, y así múltiples casos. Pero si con el transcurso del tiempo o por errores de registro no salvados, se ha adoptado la G inicial esta es la que prevalece, y si se ha omitido la H, pues sin H queda. 
Por eso, quien quiera conservar sus apellidos o nombre, debe cuidar como quedan registrados, y promover la correccion de eventuales errores. 
Yo he tenido ese cuidado con mi apellido Rey, que en Cataluña, Valencia y Baleares tienden a cambiar en Reig.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> O sea, resumiendo:
> ....
> La princesa Letizia con “z” viene a ser víctima de los funcionarios que leyeron realmente mal el real pasaporte.
> ....
> Las mayúsculas llevan tilde porque nunca nadie dijo que no debían llevarlo.  Nótese la aclaración hecha por la benemérita RAE, que no es menor.
> ....
> Las cédulas ....(cuidado, pelao, asegúrate de que tu apellido esté bien escrito)
> _



1. Creo que la z de Leizia fue consciente y con la intención de marcar una diferencia.

2. Igualmente creo que lo de no poner acento en las mayúsculas fue cosa de dificultad de imprenta, al carecer de letras acentuadas o no haber espacio para el acento. De ahí se extendió la práctica.

3. Concuerdo. Como ya he dicho, pelao o no, he tenido que hacer corregir (mejor en el acto, que a toro pasado) el Reig o incluso el Roig, para hacer poner Rey.  Que lo soy por doble vía, paterna y materna.


----------



## Xiroi

Manuel G. Rey said:


> 1. Creo que la z de Leizia fue consciente y con la intención de marcar una diferencia.


Por lo que contó la interfecta en una entrevista cuando ni siquiera conocía al príncipe, sino que era una conocida periodista de Canal + tuvo que ver con una documentación proveniente de Italia (no me empollé los motivos, estaba viendo el Plus mientras preparábamos la cena o algo así), y luego aquí en la partida de bautismo o algo así lo copiaron igual que en el documento en italiano donde sí se escribe Letizia en lugar de c. Una vez liada, lo dejaraon tal cual y no intentaron corregirlo.

Hasta que ella contó eso yo me imaginé que lo escribía con z porque sería vasca.


----------



## Mate

Hola:

No querría tener que cerrar ni serrar este hilo. 
Por favor, volvamos al tema original tal como está expresado en su título.

Gracias


----------



## Polizón

Para retomar la consulta original, hago el enlace con un documento editado por la RAE en el que se puede leer las reglas ortográficas que también son aplicables a los nombres y apellidos . Los numerales 2.12., 3.1., 3.3.2., 4.10. y 5.11.4 son los que más relevancia tienen para los efectos de la pregunta inicial.
Saludos.


----------

